# StP Fall Gathering 2009



## Matt Derrick

well, it's been mentioned before, but we never really hashed it out, which is why im starting a new thread for it here.

the spring stp gathering coming up in april is well on it's way, with what looks like is going to be a big turnout. so, some have discussed making the stp gatherings happen twice a year, which i think would be neat because there's not really any other gatherings that i can think of that do that... so, someone threw out the idea of having it every six months, which would basically set each gathering in april and october.

so, what i would like to ask people, is where would be a good location for the fall gathering if we were to do something like this? id like it to be somewhere in the south, where it would be warmer in october, but besides that, im pretty open to ideas. it would also be helpful if there were people in the area to help organize the gathering (like widerstand & arrowinore in oregon for the april gathering).

so yeah, this is just an idea, and an attempt to probe if this is possible, or if people would be interested, and finally, to see if we can find a location that would be appropriate.

some ideas off the top of my head (keep in mind i haven't been to any of these yet):

slab city
salton sea abandoned hotels
fort ord abandoned military base
austin, tx

....that's all i got for the moment, so yeah, gimme some suggestions!

UPDATE!

hey everyone, we've created a "group" to discuss and organize the fall gathering, so go here for further discussion/info:

http://squattheplanet.com//grou...all-fest-2009/

just so things don't get confused, im closing this thread. go to the link above and lets continue the discussion!


----------



## Labea

Widerstand said:


> Well there is a fair amount of planning that goes into this and I know I am only up for 1 a year so someone else would have to do it.



thats the spirit! im only fucking with you, but i like the idea, considering you guys are havin the spring gathering, well, in the spring.


----------



## NickCofphee

If we have it in Slab City, or the Salton Sea abandoned hotels, I can help out with that. I grew up about 50 miles from there. Never been, but I can help people with directions (hitching and train), bus info, and help setting it up. This is if you are coming from the east, from LA, you'll pass right through my hometown. And I'm going to be stationary during this time, at least in SoCal, going to school. So I'll be close to help out.

The only downside I can see to Slab City is that it's a little less direct to get to than Portland will be. Trains go...through there, or close. I-10 goes close, then there's a 25 mile hitch. But it's not anything you can't get to in one day from LA. And if you're coming from Arizona or San Diego, it's even easier to get to.

So, Slab City sounds good to me! Let's see where the input goes and if anybody has any other ideas of places to host.


----------



## veggieguy12

Can a person or group of 50 just show up in these places over two days, and congregate for three days?
I'm partial to something _near_ a city, but that's my whole life, I don't mind the change toward remoteness for something unusual.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

I've done some time @ Slab City back when I was running wire for Art Bell (C2CAM). They actually have a site now, WWW.SLABCITY.ORG.

Now, I've never done an StP Gathering w/ya'll, but I would figure that logistically it would be similar to a Rainbow Gathering. If you're gonna go remote like Slab City you better prepare, in advance, for the food, clothing, latrines, etc. Niland used to be the closest area to supply up. The reality is this: unless some of ya have vehicles, a human being can only carry so much weight. Critical is water! And the High Desert, sepecially in October, is pretty unforgiving! I'd also put out some feelers to Lenny or the organization down there. Be aware that there is a pretty heavy concentration of Christianity down there. Not that it's right or wrong, just saying that it's something to realize. I did some 'dry panning' and lode tracking there on Salvation Mtn. and found some encouraging results for those of ya that track gold.

I'm out here in TN, but if I can help w/anything, l;et me know!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

ArrowInOre said:


> Ewww christians, is there no mercy for the non believer...J/K By the way.
> 
> IBRR, no offense, but the StP thing ain't shit like the rainbow. I think that we would have to search rather high and low to find enough dirty kids to even come close to the numbers I have seen at a national..35,000 hippies is one thing, but 35,000 drunk, tired, dirty kids, locals would think it was Armageddon, LOL


 

I meant in the concept that x amount of people gather @ y location. Yeah, I did legal liaison work for the Family back in the 90's when they fought 36 CFR 251. Drafted the briefs against M. Connelly the Forest Service administrative promulgator. We won and then the issue of 'autonomus' non-leadership objected to the case I cited. So, I said fuck 'em and went my own way! That's why they have to file for permit now! (Good story I'll tell u one day, me all pimped up in a suit and tie arguing a brief in US District Court, pro se, against the USDA, US Forest Service, et al.!)

I was just bringing up the logistical nightmare @ Slab City. Portland is one thing as there are services all around, but when u address the simple issue say of 30 - 40 folks taking a shit twice a day, cleaning dishes, disposing of trash for say 3 - 4 days it gets complicated w/o even water. Can be done, just that it's not like ur using a PuR fileter as there's no water there and the snowbirds aren't gonna front any water either. 

Now, you could take the initiative and make contact, funnel some cash to a person down there w/a vehicle and haul in 55 gal drums of H2O and probably b ok. And ur GONNA need the H2O if for no other reason than dehydration from booze in the desert.


----------



## NickCofphee

veggieguy12 said:


> Can a person or group of 50 just show up in these places over two days, and congregate for three days?
> I'm partial to something _near_ a city, but that's my whole life, I don't mind the change toward remoteness for something unusual.



I've never been to Slab City, but I don't think there would be a problem whatsoever. It's basically a legal, makeshift town that you can squat in from all I know. And it's pretty remote, hardly a "city" at all.



IBRRHOBO said:


> Now, you could take the initiative and make contact, funnel some cash to a person down there w/a vehicle and haul in 55 gal drums of H2O and probably b ok.


 I'll be local then. I would say in all likelihood I could get a vehicle for a trip. I know enough people with cars that I could pay gas, shit maybe even borrow a car for a few days.

Also (assuming this thing's going to happen), I'd more than appreciate a bit of help. Whoever can come down early, I'll give you a place to camp near Palm Springs (I already found a sick place to pitch a tent for fall semester. Sweet!) and you can shower at my school, show places to dumpster, city feeds, etc.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Why wouldn't ya? I'll make my way there a week or so before


----------



## macks

I'm down!


----------



## Labea

IBRRHOBO said:


> They actually have a site now, WWW.SLABCITY.ORG.



thats balls that they make you pay five bucks to be a member of the site.


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, this is sounding pretty good. if all works out, i should have a school bus ready by then, and i can help nickcofe set up.

my question about slab city is... how would the residents feel about a bunch of random kids showing up and having a party in their town? would they be pissed?


----------



## macks

I suppose that would be sort of imposing but I think if we were respectful that it wouldn't be an issue. I read a little on their website and it says that the main problem with people coming out is them shitting on the ground everywhere. It's actually a pretty hilarious description, in a sad way:

----------
Slab City is not set up to handle all those people pooping all over the place. If you wander around behind Poverty Flats, where most of the tent activity takes place, you better be careful where you walk. The whole area is like a giant poop museum, because human waste does not decompose very fast in the dry conditions that exist in the desert. The whole area is littered with white clumps of toilet paper and crap piles, left behind by losers who have no regard for the law.
----------
(from Slab City webstie)

Well, I may be a loser, and I may have no regard for the law, and this statement may be highly contested, but I do consider myself to have a sense of common decency. I say if we go we rig up a compost toilet for us all to shit in while we're there (all it takes is a 55-gal bucket and some fine wood shavings, a big bush to put it behind is a plus too). 

Maybe we should contact the people that are there somehow and let them know what is up and that we'd keep the place clean. Haven't they had the hitchhiker gathering there? And if you have a school bus Matt that would be pretty useful for hauling lots of water and above said poop jug (with a tightly fitting lid). 

I don't know exactly what I'll be doing next fall but if I can swing it I'd come down early to help out setting it up (and disposing of the poop jug). Isn't American Apparel HQ in LA?


----------



## Angela

Widerstand said:


> I would be if I were them...
> 
> Wouldn't you be pissed if someone hijacked your place for a party?



They can go either way, depending on how people behave. Slab City is very use to a very transitory population coming through, especially in the winter months. Yes, there's been hitchhiker gatherings there before. Like Mack's was saying though, they have a bathroom problem out behind poverty flats. For slab city to work as a potential location I think at least a couple of vehicles would need to be attending to bring in water and bathroom facilities. The nearest town is Niland which is several miles away and there's not much there, so anything that isn't brought in is not easily gotten. As far as I know there's no way to directly contact the folks at slab city, since that website only represents a small portion of their people.


----------



## compass

A friend of mine was in Slab City a few months ago, said it was full of meth heads.


----------



## Angela

compass said:


> A friend of mine was in Slab City a few months ago, said it was full of meth heads.



Is there anyplace nowdays that isn't full of those? I think anyplace even remotely near civilization that is receptive to a large group coming in is going to potentially have some of those problems. Lots of nice places out in the national forests though, we could always do like the rainbows or mutant fest and scout places in the woods but of course their alot harder for folks hitching or riding trains to get into those places.


----------



## dime

Angela said:


> Is there anyplace nowdays that isn't full of those? I think anyplace even remotely near civilization that is receptive to a large group coming in is going to potentially have some of those problems. Lots of nice places out in the national forests though, we could always do like the rainbows or mutant fest and scout places in the woods but of course their alot harder for folks hitching or riding trains to get into those places.



off topic but thanks for the pack


----------



## Angela

dime said:


> off topic but thanks for the pack



Yes, very off topic. But your very welcome. Glad that it ended up with someone that could use it.


----------



## severegout

how about this... april gathering on the west coast and october gathering on the east coast? there are quite a few people who use STP that are east coasters (myself excluded since I live smack dab in the middle) ... seems unfair to leave out the east coasters... plus... the east coast has many places that would be very amazing to hold a gathering of this sort... abandoned places, mountains, beaches, etc.


----------



## macks

sweet idea, I'd love to do it in the wooded foothills somewhere - around that time of year would be sweet to watch the leaves changing in the woods out there too.

i think i'm headed that way in the fall anyhow


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I think slab city would be a good one, oregon would be cold, texas hurricane season if not already happening in the works I think that the abandoned military base would be exciting though. either way wherever it is Ill be there. Great idea whoever came up with it.


----------



## NickCofphee

mattpist said:


> well, this is sounding pretty good. if all works out, i should have a school bus ready by then, and i can help nickcofe set up.
> 
> my question about slab city is... how would the residents feel about a bunch of random kids showing up and having a party in their town? would they be pissed?



It is out in the middle of the desert, there's a shitload of room. We could set up our own little camp area so as not to disturb anyone too much. This is an openminded place where people are living for free anyway. Plus, if they're tolerating tweekers (apparently), how could they mind a few trainhopping punk kids?



severegout said:


> how about this... april gathering on the west coast and october gathering on the east coast? there are quite a few people who use STP that are east coasters (myself excluded since I live smack dab in the middle) ... seems unfair to leave out the east coasters... plus... the east coast has many places that would be very amazing to hold a gathering of this sort... abandoned places, mountains, beaches, etc.



I'm not against that if you know of a specific spot and are willing to set it up. I'm still going with Slab City. It'll be dry, warm, and we won't have to deal with cops whatsoever. That's my vote. Anyone else?


----------



## mkirby

I have always wanted to check out the slabs, so I'm down with that I guess. But it might be better to explore other options. I just feel like...I don't know. Like we'd be invading their space, and other squatters are the only people whose space I feel really bad about invading. Could somebody talk to some people that live up there, who know the lay of the land and the whole politics of the place better?

I also think it's only fair that one of these happens on the east coast. It's not fair to all the new england hobos to have everything over here.


----------



## stove

It might be a bit cold that late in the year, but I know plenty of wilderness spots all over New England where we could get together. I don't know about access via rails, but I know Burlington, Someville, Portland, Manchvegas, and Upstate NY have spots, and decent access.

Just my input...Not sure that I'd be able to go anyways.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

If ya'll want to chat up w/some folks permanent in Slab City, I'll run down a number from a miner buddy of mine I used to camp w/there. Someone else will have to do the legwork though. I'll cosign the intro.

As to the east coast, if ya'll decide to come out this way, I can probably do most of the legwork, organization, etc. as I am permanetly based here. If that does occur have the powers-that-be contact me and I'll make sure to put togather some good southern hospitatlity. In my region, there's two major interstates and two train companies; I-40/I-75 and CSX/NS respectively. The region could probably support 40 - 60 for a week or so before the law pulled their hair out. Lots of mountains, lakes, etc. all close to the tracks, too. Catch out park (Spring Hill Park) is legal to gather so u have the trains to watch, bbq pits, shelters and tons of area to camp and within 1 mile of sign/spanging. Beer and liquor is w/in 1/4 mile. City bus w/in 3 blocks.

Let me know and I'll post some pix to give a better perspective if this is a possibility. Some are on my album about c/o in knoxville.

Good Hunting!:crew:


----------



## Bendixontherails

Personally I am all in favor of having the fall gathering, if it is to occur, on the east coast or southeast US. I would definately be willing to help with the organization as I am usually in KY for the winters. I think it would be great to see what kind o0f interest we have from the east coasters... so... 

EAST COASTERS: What do you think?

IBRR: I'm thinking of a little place called Land Between the Lakes... The P&L runs right by it.


----------



## Ravie

well damn. personally i think somewhere in the middle of the country would be nice. then east coasters and west coasters could have equal chance of going. I'll have a vehicle by october too so i can car pool! lol how about it arrow? you, bolt, dirty feet and me can go on a road trip lol


----------



## ben-david

new orleans?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i like nola, but i don't think we have anybody there that we could heavily rely on for finding a location and organization.


----------



## Dameon

I just went through Slab City, and it was pretty nice. It would be a good place for a gathering, since Niland is only a few miles away and an easy walk, and hitching there is pretty easy. There's lots of places in Niland that accept food stamps, so we can get food and water there, and Slab City is a really cool place to chill out.


----------



## ianfernite

I would definitely do my best to attend. I'll actually be on the road by then, so I'll be able to!


----------



## devenheartbreak

i would love to go to the salton sea hotels. i think i'd be a great place to hang out for a few days and i don't think anyone would really fuck with us... i've seen pictures of it, and its pretty fuckin rad.


----------



## Matt Derrick

is there anyone that would be willing to help organize this event? i was thinking about starting a social group for organizing this.


----------



## Ravie

i can do my best to help but i'm on the road and i dont think i can get on here very often. i know i can help with food support.


----------



## ianfernite

I am willing to help, but I'm not sure what I could do.


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, what we're looking for really is someone willing to be the main organizer. i can't do it right now because of the bus and punk planet stuff im working on (although ill do anything i can to help, including showing up with food/water/supplies and a school bus). so we need someone *somewhere* that wants to make this their mission in life for a few months hehe...

NickCofphee might take up the role and do it in slab city, im still waiting to hear back from him. im open to an east coast gathering as well, we just need someone that lives in the east coast to help organize it.


----------



## NickCofphee

mattpist said:


> is there anyone that would be willing to help organize this event? i was thinking about starting a social group for organizing this.



Yes. Will be stationary for all of the fall about 30 miles from the Salton Sea/Slab City. I'm doing research for it very soon to check out spots.

Go ahead and start a group for it. Woo hoo!


----------



## NickCofphee

mattpist said:


> im open to an east coast gathering as well, we just need someone that lives in the east coast to help organize it.



I never thought of that! Make two gatherings, might as well. Just make sure they're on two different dates in case someone would want to hit up both.


----------



## hassysmacker

while im totally down for an east coast gathering as I live in NY (althouhg way too busy to be an organizer), if you do do it at ther slabs, instead of pooping outside, you guys could set up guerilla composting toilets in buckets with sawdust, (its a little more intricate than that but totally easy and diy-able)!

no it would be neat and respectful, and would over the course of the year develop into nutrient rich humanure compost for gardening!


----------



## Matt Derrick

i think we should leave it at just one gathering per coast right now and see how it goes. it's still early!

and i completely agree with hassymacker, i think compost toilets are not only essential, but more comfortable and it'll teach people about humanure perhaps?


----------



## NickCofphee

hassysmacker said:


> instead of pooping outside, you guys could set up guerilla composting toilets in buckets with sawdust, (its a little more intricate than that but totally easy and diy-able)!



Good idea. I've been at a convergence where they used those, didn't look too complicated or expensive.


----------



## connerR

I've never been to Slab City, but I live just a little farther away from it then Nick does. I have loads of free time, I could scout out the place if you guys like.


----------



## Matt Derrick

hey everyone, we've created a "group" to discuss and organize the fall gathering, so go here for further discussion/info:

http://squattheplanet.com//groups/stp-fall-fest-2009/

just so things don't get confused, im closing this thread. go to the link above and lets continue!


----------

